
This Just in From the Institute for the Obvious: Media Likes Covering App - mjfern
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20100927/pew-apple/
======
mjfern
What's interesting to me is the percentage of tech articles that cover Apple
(15.1%) and the advantage that Apple has over competitors, particularly
Microsoft and to some extent Google. The implications of this advantage in
terms of brand value are substantial.

